# New york city mooring or marina transient boat



## Borvaprops (Apr 15, 2007)

Can anyone point me on the right direction of descent places to leave my sailboat for 5 days while in NYC? I will be coming via the sound and will be going up the Hudson (erie bound).

Any info is greatly appreciated


Cheers


----------



## nomchang (Mar 23, 2009)

Try 79th St Boat Basin or Chelsea Piers. There is also a marina in lower manhattan near the world financial center. If you don't mind Jersey City there is Liberty Landing Marina. For something a bit more reasonably priced--but further out of the way, check out the marina in Gravesend Bay (near Coney Island). Its a little rough around the edges, but gets the job done.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

79th St probably your cheapest, best bet in NYC: Marinas : West 79th Street Boat Basin : New York City Department of Parks & Recreation 
Transient moorings at Nyack Boat Club cost around $25/night, 25 miles up the Hudson.


----------



## ntrienens (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone heard details about the small marina that's slated for Williamsburg?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Another good option would be the town moorings at Port Washington before you enter the East River from the sound and take the short train ride into the city. These moorings are owned by the launch service and the only fee for a short stay is the launch fee itself. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Not clear whether you want to leave the boat at a slip or mooring for five days and come back to it, or stay aboard each night for five days while touring.

If the former, and commuting back and forth from Manhattan every night is not so much the issue, I'd stay a little further out, in the Sound: Glen Cove, Port Washington, Mamaroneck, City Island, etc. are all within a half-hour train ride from Penn Station or Grand Central Terminal.

If you want to hop a taxi to your boat, closer in. Check ActiveCaptain - The Interactive Cruising Guidebook - Marina Reviews, Fuel Prices, Anchorages for some interesting recommendations.


----------

